# Bật quạt khi ngủ có thực sự gây hại cho sức khỏe?



## thuypham (30/7/18)

*Những ngày hè nóng bức luôn gây khó chịu nếu không có máy lạnh và chúng ta luôn tìm cách để giữ mát, bao gồm cả việc sử dụng quạt vào ban đêm. Nhưng liệu bật quạt khi ngủ có tốt cho sức khỏe không?*






​Theo_ Live Science_, một số tiêu đề báo gần đây đã làm rộ lên vấn đề ngủ bật quạt gây nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe. Cụ thể, một tựa báo của tờ Mirror là _"Tại sao bật quạt khi ngủ có thể gây hậu nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe của bạn?" _hoặc tờ LifeZette có bài đăng là _"Ngủ khi bật quạt đầu giường có thể gây nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe"._

Nhưng các chuyên gia nói thực tế nó không tệ như vậy.
Tiến sĩ Len Horovitz, nhà nghiên cứu phổi tại Bệnh viện Lenox Hill ở thành phố New York cho biết: _"Quạt không hề gây hại. Giúp cho không khí lưu thông chẳng có gì là sai trái cả"._

Thật vậy, giấc ngủ rất quan trọng và bạn không muốn đổ mồ hôi cả đêm. Nhưng bất cứ thứ gì khiến không khí chuyển động nhanh chóng (kể cả quạt) có thể khiến miệng và đường mũi mất độ ẩm và bị khô. Quạt cũng có thể truyền bụi trong không khí gây ảnh hưởng đến một số người, đặc biệt là những người bị dị ứng.

Nếu bật quạt khi ngủ thì tốt nhất là nên đặt nó ở một khoảng cách an toàn từ giường của bạn và không nên để nó thổi ngay trên đầu. Để chống bụi và các chất gây dị ứng khác, Horovitz đề nghị lắp một bộ lọc không khí trong phòng ngủ. Ông cũng khuyến khích rửa mũi hằng ngày bằng nước muối để tránh bị khô và nghẹt mũi.

Không khí lạnh cũng có thể gây co thắt cơ, do đó tiếp xúc khí lạnh vào ban đêm có thể dẫn bị vẹo cổ vào buổi sáng. Nhưng Horovitz cho biết nguyên nhân này chủ yếu là do sử dụng máy lạnh chứ không phải quạt. Nếu bật máy lạnh khi ngủ, không nên để hơi lạnh thổi trực tiếp vào bạn và tốt nhất là không chỉnh nhiệt độ thấp hơn 20 độ C.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

